# wine rack



## windshield_king (Feb 22, 2014)

this is the wine rack I just built,it hold 63 bottles,glasses on top and I have a Rogar corkscrew that I will attach to the center.thoughts?


----------



## cimbaliw (Feb 22, 2014)

You get an official "Hell Yeah!" Now get busy filling those empty slots.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 22, 2014)

Great work!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 22, 2014)

Yah! Wow very nice!! Fill it up!!


Carolyn


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautiful. Now you need a nice poster on the wall behind it to fill that blank spot.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh and one thought? Maybe some halogen lighting at top and a slanted board underneath to showcase a few bottles under the glasses?? But otherwise it's awesome!


Carolyn


----------



## derunner (Feb 22, 2014)

Very professional looking.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 22, 2014)

Very nicely done !!

I like the idea of lights -


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 23, 2014)

Sweeeet. Nice job.


----------



## vernsgal (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks Great!!


----------



## DBAKER (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes, I like it a lot ! What kind of wood did you use ? I have done the lighting thing, you will like it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## windshield_king (Feb 23, 2014)

I used leftover pine from a previous project and maple for the center bar top.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 23, 2014)

Very nice. Another one of my hobbies is woodworking so maybe one of these days...


----------

